# I hired Jdiggity1...



## chillbot (Mar 28, 2018)

Thought this was a cool story involving VI-C.

I “met” @Jdiggity1 virtually in the IRC room here roughly, not sure… 2-3 years ago? Maybe a bit longer, I forget. There were not many of us ever in that chat room, 7-8 regulars and the occasional random. Don’t think we ever had more than 6 or 7 people at any one time, it was very slow. And we were all from drastically different time zones. But still we chatted.

At some point Jdiggity got married. He also started the VI-C discord chat room which is now linked from here and much improved over the old IRC. (You should check it out.) Him and his wife talked about moving to Los Angeles and I was often in the chat room complaining about not having an assistant (I've had two so far but they didn't work out for various reasons) and so maybe 9-10 months ago I offered him the measly shit job as my part-time assistant. The big problem was that Jdiggity lived in Australia and didn’t have a passport.

Fast forward through a seemingly endless amount of red tape and paperwork and one fully inept paralegal and a lot of money changing hands, and somehow, still in disbelief, Jdiggity has managed to get his work visa approved TODAY and is coming to the US. (I think credit Mrs. Jdiggity for much of this.)

BTW we’re having a small party to celebrate and welcome him to the US. If you’re in LA come by and say hi.

Having never actually met this guy in person, I’m still a bit amazed that this is happening. I come from a generation where you just don’t meet people “online”. You just don’t. This is all new to me. But assuming that I haven’t been “catfished” (I heard that was a thing), I find him to be amazingly talented and super intelligent, I think he has a very bright future in Los Angeles. And I’m hoping he takes me with him. Or maybe we can help each other, who knows. In any case I guess we're going to find out. He will need all of that talent and a lot of luck to survive for sure. But in the meantime I’m happy to take him in to my studio, at least part-time, at least to start.

Also here’s the link to the discord chat room.


----------



## ryanstrong (Mar 28, 2018)

And the world keeps getting smaller. Congrats!


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 28, 2018)

great!


----------



## thov72 (Mar 29, 2018)

....I think _Mrs. Jdiggity_ is a realy cool name.
Congrats to you both!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 30, 2018)

Some flattering words there, thank you.
But it was really the round robin that sealed the deal for me.

As a side-note, if anybody needs advice on what not to do when applying for a US working visa, feel free to send me a message


----------



## Karma (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm so happy. My internet buds are meeting.


----------



## blougui (Mar 30, 2018)

Thats a refreshing thing to read. Would have loved to attend - alas I’m on the ol’ continent.
Hope you’ll make it great and in the meantime keep us updated with the honeymoon !


----------



## StephenForsyth (Mar 30, 2018)

Best of luck in LA my man, not even remotely a little bit upset that we've basically only just met and you're leaving the country already. 

... 

alright _maybe _a little bit_ _


----------



## Karma (Mar 30, 2018)

StephenForsyth said:


> Best of luck in LA my man, not even remotely a little bit upset that we've basically only just met and you're leaving the country already.
> 
> ...
> 
> alright _maybe _a little bit_ _


Don't... the feels.


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 30, 2018)

Two people I’ve known for years online, even taking a modular synth class from have moved to LA Area in the last year struggled the same way but are doing well in the biz.
One making custom plug ins for recording artists the other in fashion design, I wish the JDiggity family the same success.
My keyboard tech from Compton finally retired and is building his recording studio in Seattle.
We met online and our management flew him to Vegas in 2006.
One of my best buddies now.
Picked him and his wife up at the Airport for the first time and was shocked he could fit in my small Dakota pick up. The guy was 6’10”, his hair was around 5’ long too.

Always enjoy hearing how the Internet was suppose to work.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 6, 2018)

Just to lighten the mood a tiny bit around here, a reminder that @Jdiggity1 and Mrs. Jdiggity are just about to board an LA-bound plane.







The sign may very well come down tomorrow. But I figured we should at least start off on an optimistic note.


----------



## Xaviez (Apr 6, 2018)

:D


----------



## Farkle (Apr 6, 2018)

chillbot said:


> Thought this was a cool story involving VI-C.
> 
> I “met” @Jdiggity1 virtually in the IRC room here roughly, not sure… 2-3 years ago? Maybe a bit longer, I forget. There were not many of us ever in that chat room, 7-8 regulars and the occasional random. Don’t think we ever had more than 6 or 7 people at any one time, it was very slow. And we were all from drastically different time zones. But still we chatted.
> 
> ...



this is just cool on so many levels. Congratulations to both you, Chillbot, and Jdiggity. Can't wait to hear about him pulling his hair out as he learns Sonar. 

Wish I could be there for the party; I have a nice Macallan 10 I want to expose JDiggity to, and I guess I'd bring enough for you, as well. 

Ferkel


----------



## JJP (Apr 6, 2018)

chillbot said:


> The sign may very well come down tomorrow. But I figured we should at least start off on an optimistic note.



I love that you felt it appropriate to put this note under the photo.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 6, 2018)

JJP said:


> I love that you felt it appropriate to put this note under the photo.


I meant it.

I figure if I get mad it's probably best if I don't rashly fire him. Especially since he did just move to a different continent and all. So I can just take his sign away.


----------



## StephenForsyth (Apr 6, 2018)

If he's really naughty you can start sticking pins in it like a voodoo doll.


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2018)

Farkle said:


> this is just cool on so many levels. Congratulations to both you, Chillbot, and Jdiggity. Can't wait to hear about him pulling his hair out as he learns Sonar.
> 
> Wish I could be there for the party; I have a nice Macallan 10 I want to expose JDiggity to, and I guess I'd bring enough for you, as well.
> 
> Ferkel


You've got it all wrong! I give it 1 month until Cheelbaht is on Cubase.


----------



## Karma (Apr 6, 2018)

good luck jdog we love you


----------



## Guffy (Apr 6, 2018)

Karma said:


> You've got it all wrong! I give it 1 month until Cheelbaht is on Cubase.


Remember, chillbaht is very conservative. 
Sonar and Stylus RMX are staple tools of his.


----------



## Guffy (Apr 6, 2018)

Good luck jdawg. i love you.


----------



## StevenMcDonald (Apr 6, 2018)

I approve of this odd couple.


----------



## Guffy (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## AllanH (Apr 6, 2018)

What a neat story. Getting to work with the legendary Chillbot and also be employee of month - what could be better?
I hope the Jdiggities enjoy life in the US. Now begins the fun of becoming permanent residents.


----------

